# [NVIDIA] GeForce FX 5200, piètres performances.

## Possum

Chalut à tous et bonne année  :Smile: 

Alors, je vous expose mon petit problème. Ayant marre de voir X freezzer aléatoirement dès j'utilisais l'OpenGL, j'ai décidé de changer ma vieille All-In-Wonder Radeon (une 7000) par une Nvidia  toute neuve.

Mon choix s'est porté sur la FX 5200 car pas trop cher pour ma petite bourse  :Wink:  Me disant que de toute manière, j'aurais des performances supérieures à la Radeon (Non supportée par les pilotes propriétaires ATI).

J'installe la carte, après avoir bien lu le README sur le site nvidia, un emerge nvidia-glx et modification du mon X86Config-4.

Je lance X, le splashscreen Nvidia apparait, je lance glxgears et là, horreur: environ 700 fps, soit autant que ma Radeon qui a deux ans ! Radeon qui montait à 1100 fps avec le FastWrite et le PageFlipping ! Tandis que là, d'après Nvidia, le FastWrite est pas supporté par ma carte...

Ma config:

P3 1GHz

512 Mo Ram

Carte Mère: ASUS CUSL-2C

Le résultat d'un cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

```
Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Ho

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000207:0x00000304
```

Résultat d'un cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

```
Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

Résultat d'un lspci -v:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11

        Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at effe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0
```

glxinfo donne:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.4.0 NVIDIA 44.96

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, 

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NVX_ycrcb, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon
```

Glxgears donne pitoyablement:

```
2629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 525.800 FPS

3090 frames in 5.0 seconds = 618.000 FPS

3069 frames in 5.0 seconds = 613.800 FPS

3070 frames in 5.0 seconds = 614.000 FPS

3107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.400 FPS
```

L'agpgart est compilé en tant que module, et voici l'extrait de mon XF86Config-4:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia FX 5200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "3"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "yes"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

EndSection
```

Les mêmes "performances" sont obtenues sur un kernel 2.4.22-gentoo avec les drivers standards ou un 2.6.0-gentoo avec les drivers patchés de minion.de. J'ai même essayé avec les drivers 5328 en forçant l'emerge, mais ça ne change rien.

Voilà, je suis en train de me demander si là je n'ai pas une limitation matérielle et qu'il me faille changer carte mère et processeur. (Et pas les soussous pour... Sauf si y'a un heureux donnateur de CM + Pentium 4 + RamBus  :Smile:  )

A vot' bon coeur M'sieur Dames  :Wink: 

----------

## knarf

Je ne sais pas si je dis vrai mais est-ce que la version de tes drivers supportent bien les FX ? Test les tout derniers drivers de nvidia.

----------

## scout

chez moi:

```
geoffrey@p4> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge                                                                                                                         

Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000104

geoffrey@p4> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status                                                                                                                              

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled
```

je ne sais pas du tout si cela peux régler le problème, mais essaye de metttre plus de truc pour l'AGP dans le noyau et essaye éventuellement de passer avec l'agp du noyau et pas le nvidia

----------

## Possum

Et hop, réponse commune:

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas si je dis vrai mais est-ce que la version de tes drivers supportent bien les FX ?

 

Bien sûr que ma carte est supportée, c'est écrit dans le README !

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Test les tout derniers drivers de nvidia.

 

 *Possum wrote:*   

> J'ai même essayé avec les drivers 5328 en forçant l'emerge, mais ça ne change rien.

 

Euh, si ça c'est pas les derniers drivers, je veux bien qu'on m'explique.

 *scout wrote:*   

> je ne sais pas du tout si cela peux régler le problème, mais essaye de metttre plus de truc pour l'AGP dans le noyau et essaye éventuellement de passer avec l'agp du noyau et pas le nvidia

 

Mettre plus de trucs pour l'AGP au niveau du noyau ? A part l'agpgart et le module pour les I815, je vois pas trop ce que tu peux vouloir de plus. Et que je passe par l'agpgart ou les nvidia, c'est pareil, c'est aussi lent.

----------

## ghoti

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Voilà, je suis en train de me demander si là je n'ai pas une limitation matérielle et qu'il me faille changer carte mère et processeur. 

 

 :Laughing:  Si ça peut te rassurer, j'obtiens pas loin de 2900 FPS avec une modeste GF4 Ti4200 sur une carte-mère antédiluvienne supportant un vieux celeron 566 (bon, gonflé @803, mais tout de même !  :Very Happy:  )

Attention : 2900 FPS concerne la fenêtre "par défaut" ouverte par glxgears.

En plein écran et en 1600x1200, je tombe lamentablement à  280 FPS (10 fois moins !) lorsque la fenêtre est en avant-plan et à 1000 FPS en arrière-plan ...

En réduisant la fenêtre à ses dimensions minimum, le monte à 3700 FPS.

Comme quoi, c'est fort relatif !  :Wink: 

Sinon, je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée précise concernant ton problème. A tout hasard :

- Par acquis de conscience, on peut voir la section "Module" de ton XF86Config ?

- que donne cat /proc/mtrr ? 

- As-tu les mêmes résultats sur les 2 implémentations d'OpenGL ?

  -> opengl-update xfree 

  -> opengl-update nvidia 

- Désolé de revenir sur l'AGP, mais une chose me chiffonne :

Tu écris :

 *cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status wrote:*   

> Status:          Enabled
> 
> Driver:          NVIDIA

 

 *XF86Config-4 wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "Nvidia FX 5200"
> 
>     Driver      "nvidia"
> ...

 

D'après le README, avec  "NvAGP" "3", il devrait en principe utiliser agpart en priorité si, comme tu le dis, tu l'as configuré avec le kernel ?

Ou bien j'ai mal compris ?

----------

## Possum

Oki !

Alors, section modules de mon XF86Config-4:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

    Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#  Load       "dri"  # uniquement pour la radeon

EndSection
```

Le cat/proc/mtrr:

```
reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0xf8000000 (3968MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=1

reg02: base=0xf0000000 (3840MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=2
```

et un petit lsmod:

```
possum@opossum:~$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

agpgart                26920  0 

nvidia               1701548  10 

[edit modérateur:  tout plin de modules concernant le son]

joydev                  8064  0 

via_rhine              18824  0 

mii                     4064  1 via_rhine

crc32                   3808  1 via_rhine

sg                     30188  0 

sr_mod                 13184  0 

sd_mod                 12224  0 

scsi_mod               65284  3 sg,sr_mod,sd_mod
```

Donc, oui, le agpgart est compilé et chargé mais pas utilisé.

Et pour le opengl-update:

```
root@opossum:~# opengl-update xfree

 * Switching to xfree OpenGL interface...                               [ ok ]

root@opossum:~# glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

3047 frames in 5.0 seconds = 609.400 FPS

3276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 655.200 FPS

3276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 655.200 FPS

3219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 643.800 FPS

root@opossum:~# opengl-update nvidia

 * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...                              [ ok ]

root@opossum:~# glxgears 

3033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 606.600 FPS

3157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 631.400 FPS

3219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 643.800 FPS

3185 frames in 5.0 seconds = 637.000 FPS

3167 frames in 5.0 seconds = 633.400 FPS

root@opossum:~# 
```

Alors Docteur ?

Bon, finalement, j'ai gratté un peu mes économies, et j'ai investit dans un Athlon XP 2400+ avec la CM qui va avec. On va voir si ça change quelque chose. Je vous tiens au courant de toute manière  :Smile: 

----------

## alligator421

mmmh

Tu as peut etre un probleme avec l'interface du driver et ta carte mere.

Tu as essaye avec l'interface Nvagp au lieu de Agpgart ?

Si tu essayes avec nvagp, retire completement toute reference a nvidia dans le kernel (pas d'agpgart).

----------

## dioxmat

Et aussi, si tu changes de methode (agpgart ou nvagp)... reboote pour etre sur (ca peut marcher sans rebooter mais d'apres la doc nvidia c'est conseillé de rebooter pour reinitialiser correctement le tout)

----------

## Possum

Benh oui, j'ai essayé tout ça.. Et j'ai reessayé sur ma nouvelle machine , en rebootant, changeant entre AGPGART et NVAGP, et là, joie je suis à 800 fps... On voit trop que j'ai un proc deux fois plus puissant...

Bon, ce soir, test de la carte sur une autre machine Nux sous Gentoo pour voir si c'est un problème de ma machine ou de la carte.

Je soupçonne fortement la carte d'être en cause sachant que la Knoppix se vautre lamentablement quand elle veux lancer X. Affaire à suivre.

----------

## Possum

Du nouveau pour la carte  :Smile: 

J'ai testé la carte sur la machine d'un pote, heureux possesseur d'une GeForce 3 qui affiche des perfs tout à fait honorables sur une archi Pentium IV parfaitement supportée  :Smile:  (Le chanceux)

Et benh pareil. Le pote en question bossant dans un magasin de matos, a fait venir une FX 5200 de chez Leadtek. Après test, glxgears affiche toujours aussi peu de fps mais Quake et Wolfenstein eux tournent très bien.

Je pense donc que je vais aller me faire rembourser ma carte noname, elle doit être bridée  :Sad: 

Moralité, des fois, faut pas se laisser berner par les sirènes de l'économie et pas mégoter sur le matos pour être sûr d'avoir qqchose qui tourne.

Suite des hostilités après la gueulante dans le magasin de matos où j'ai acheté la noname.

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

Fallait pas prendre une noname :p Pis la FX5200 est une calamité, en performances. C'est le nom que nVidia a donné à sa GeForce5 MX (le 'MX' a dégoûté tout le monde depuis la GF2, alors ils ont l'ont changé en ce...truc...)

J'en ai eu une (MSI FX5200 128 avec entrées/sorties TV qui ne fonctionnent pas sous linux), je l'ai échangée pour une GF3 Ti200 (et une carte TV à base de bt878) et je ne le regrette pas du tout!

----------

## ttgeub

Perso, je me mefie du glxgear pour faire les tests, les resultats sont extremement variables comme le dit ghoti. De plus ils dependent parfois du nombre de couleurs utilisé (16, 24 ou 32 bits). C est extremement variable ...

Le vrai test c est sur les jeux qu il faut le faire, que dise quake3, et, ou ut ?

----------

## dioxmat

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Perso, je me mefie du glxgear pour faire les tests, les resultats sont extremement variables comme le dit ghoti. De plus ils dependent parfois du nombre de couleurs utilisé (16, 24 ou 32 bits). C est extremement variable ...
> 
> Le vrai test c est sur les jeux qu il faut le faire

 

Exactement !

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark, et meme si ca en etait un, avoir un bon score ne servirait qu'a flatter son ego. Mieux vaut tester sa config dans des conditions reelles d'utilisation :)

----------

## Possum

La suite du combat contre la carte de la mort !

Bon, j'ai changé la carte, et j'ai opté pour une MSI GeForce FX5600XT-TD128, pasque c'était dans mes moyens et que j'ai pas plus de fric à mettre là dedans.

Et toujours un glxgears minable... Quand à tester avec des jeux, j'ai bien installé ut003-demo et ça me donne ça:

```
possum@opossum:~$ ut2003-demo --results

>> Results of the UT2003-demo benchmark

>> Created on jeu jan 29 12:05:12 CET 2004

>> Score for Botmatch

MinDetail: 48.693143 (4 tests)

MaxDetail: 44.797301 (4 tests)

Average  : 46.745222 (8 tests)

>> Score for FlyBy

MinDetail: 66.801397 (3 tests)

MaxDetail: 64.597118 (3 tests)

Average  : 65.699257 (6 tests)
```

J'ai essayé torcs, et en 1600x1200 ça affiche péniblement 25 fps, pour tuxracer, en 1600x1200 environ 35fps...

Je pense que c'est pas normal..

Pour info:

```
possum@opossum:~$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

```
possum@opossum:~$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version 

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

GCC version:  version gcc 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)
```

Chipset VIA KT400, modules agpgart et via-agp chargés.

et enfin:

```
possum@opossum:~$ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5600XT/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.4.1 NVIDIA 53.36

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NVX_ycrcb, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x39 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon
```

Si on pouvait éviter de me miner le moral en me disant que la FX5600 c'est une merde tout ça...

Vais finir par aller l'échanger par une ATI...

----------

## Possum

Ah, j'oubliais, pour xscreensaver, c'est pareil.. des perfs minables de chez minables... Bref, ça à l'air de marcher, mais plutôt bancal...

C'est grave docteur ?

----------

## dioxmat

60fps en maxdetail a ut2k3, c'est probablement pas mal du tout.

Pour le reste, essaye, dans l'ordre:

-> de passer en 24bits

-> de passer en 16 bits

-> de prendre la toute derniere version des drivers

-> de recommencer les 3 operations du dessus avec nvagp, et aussi avec apgart sur un noyau 2.6 (en chargeant bien le module via agp aussi)

----------

## Possum

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> -> de passer en 24bits

 

Je suis déjà en 24 bits. Et le bench de ut2003 se fait en 800x600.

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> -> de passer en 16 bits

 

je verrais ça demain, je devrais déjà être sous la couette moi :p

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> -> de prendre la toute derniere version des drivers

 

Ce sont déjà les derniers drivers, téléchargés sur le site et installés à la paluche  :Smile: 

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> -> de recommencer les 3 operations du dessus avec nvagp, et aussi avec apgart sur un noyau 2.6 (en chargeant bien le module via agp aussi)

 

Mêmes perfs avec NVAGP, et je suis déjà en 2.6  :Smile:  (2.6.1-gentoo-r1)

J'ai seulement réussi à utiliser l'AGPGART cet après-midi. J'avais pas essayé depuis les 4496 qui faisaient se vautrer méchament la machine.

De plus, dans le README, ils conseillent d'utiliser l'AGPGART pour le KT400 vu que pas supporté par NVAGP... Si je peux même plus croire les docs, où va-t'on, je vous le demande :p

Alley, zou, sous la couette !

----------

## xahag-gentoo

Salut!

Je suis un peu tard dans la discution mais voilà mon avis.

Si tu veux avoir plus 100 fps en 1600 il ne faut pas que tu t'achète un FX-5200 ou même un 5600, mais plutot une 5900U ou ATI9800 pro.

La 5200 est une carte entrée de gamme (tel les MX précédement) et ne sont pas faites pour faire du jeux, du moins pas pour avoir de bonne performance.

Je n'ai pas compris ta comparason, sur la tienne tu as un mauvais score avec glxgear, et avec celle d'un copain qui donnait de bon résultat sur quake III et tu as conclu que la tienne avait un problème? mais... et la tienne sous quake III? Et la sienne avec glxgear?

Un autre problème, entre les constructeurs, les même chips ne tournent pas à la même vitesse, et la RAM n'est pas forcément la même. On a donc des différences entre les même chips. En générale les cartes Leadtech (source de ta "comparaison") ont de meilleur perfs. Mais le prix change aussi  :Smile: 

Si tu veux vraiment faire des benchmark, ce n'est pas avec un soft (en plus qui est tout fait aléatoire) mais avec une dixaine :

http://www.tomshardware.fr/article3d.php?IdArticle=512&NumPage=1

Enfin, les benchmarks c'est bien, mais la seule chose qui compte c'est de pouvroir jouer, non?

Alors est-ce que ça pose des porblème dans des jeux?

Xahag

----------

## Possum

Alors, on reprend pour les nouveaux venus.

Dans l'ordre:

J'avais une All-in-Wonder Radeon 32 Mo (Une des toutes premières, une 7500 quoi, Built by ATI, une pas supportée par les pilotes ATI, où il faut absolument les gatos pour la faire tourner correctement). En ayant marre de me battre avec des pilotes qui rendent X très instable dès qu'il s'agit de faire des trucs qui touchent à l'OpenGL, je choisis de passer à la concurrence, chose que jusqu'à maintenant je ne voulais mêem pas entendre, ATI ayant toujours été, à mon avis, meilleur que Nvidia.

Je me pointe chez mon revendeur habituel de matos (Mon ex-revendeur maintenant) et je me paye une FX5200 noname. Pas franchement de soussous pour investir dans une carte à la peau des couilles.  Je rentre chez moi, j'installe la carte, les pilotes nvivdia, je me rend compte qu'avec l'agpgart ça se crashe, donc je laisse NVAGP (alors que c'est pas recommandé dans le README des pilotes), je lance glxgears et là, rage, des résultats inférieurs à ceux de ma radeon !

Après quleques essais infructueux pour avoir mieux, rien. Je décide de tester ladite carte chez un pote, qui utilise habituellement une GeForce 3 Ti. Je me pointe chez le pote, on installe la carte, on voit que sur sa machine c'est la même chose que sur la mienne. Lui ayant WolFenstein et Quake 3 on essaye de lancer les jeux pour voir si, comme tout le monde dit, glxgears n'est pas un bon bench. Et voilà que ça rame allégrement. 

Le pote en question bossant dans un magasin de matos, se débrouille pour tester un FX5200 de chez Leadtek, qui elle, bien que ne donnant pas de résultat correct sous glxgears, passe bien sous Wolf et Q3. Il me dit qu'ils vont recevoir des FX5600 de chez MSI, alors je m'en réserve une.

Et je suis allé la chercher hier. Je me l'installe, et là, les perfs sont à peu près équivalente avec glxgears, mais sous des jeux utilisant l'OpenGL à fond, c'est à peu près ça.

Maintenant, le problèmes, c'est que, bizarrement, les perfs de glxgears et de xscreensaver sont visiblement liées. Et que forcément, tous les screensaver utilisant OpenGL sont lents quelque chose d'énorme. Rien de mieux qu'avec mon ancienne Radeon (Ah si, X se plante plus).

Ce coup-ci, étant passé d'un kernel 2.6.0test9 à un 2.6.1, je reessaye avec l'agpgart, espérant que ça change quelque chose. benh non, rien.

 *xahag-gentoo wrote:*   

>  Si tu veux vraiment faire des benchmark, ce n'est pas avec un soft (en plus qui est tout fait aléatoire) mais avec une dixaine :
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.fr/article3d.php?IdArticle=512&NumPage=1

 

Tests réalisés sous windows et je n'ai aucun des jeux sus-nommés. Non je n'aime pas les FPS, depuis Doom, on a rien inventé, et je prend pas mon pied à flinguer du type à vue. (Mais ça c'est un autre débat). Et franchement que la carte soit compatible DX9, je m'en bats un peu les rouleaux. Je pense que Torcs, TuxRacer, ou même xmame soient de tout aussi bons bench que des jeux type Quake 3. Y'a pas que les jeux "phares" pour s'amuser. 

 *xahag-gentoo wrote:*   

>  Si tu veux avoir plus 100 fps en 1600 il ne faut pas que tu t'achète un FX-5200 ou même un 5600, mais plutot une 5900U ou ATI9800 pro.

 

Au prix où elles sont ? je viens déjà de cracher 120¤ pour la FX5600, j'ai pas les moyens de mettre plus. Je me souviens du temps où pour 850 balles, j'avais acheté une Banshee (3DFX Voodoo 2 pour les jeunes qui auraient pas connu ça) pour avoir des performances tout à fait honorables. Je me souviens que je pouvais, avec la radeon du temps où j'étais encore sous windows jouer à Baldur's Gate en 1600x1200, les détails au maximum, sans aucun ralentissement sur un P3 1Ghz.

Là, j'ai un Athlon XP 2400+, et je fais moins bien qu'avec une archi vieille de 3 ans. Donc faut qu'on m'explique.

Ou je suis un blaireau dans mes configs (ce qui y ressemble pas franchement après avoir pris des renseignements sur différents chans irc) ou nvidia nous prend pour des cons et fourgue maintenant des cartes avec des perfs minables. Si je ne m'abuse, les FX sont des GeForce5, donc, logiquement, je devrais faire mieux qu'une GeForce2 ou 3 non ?

 *xahag-gentoo wrote:*   

> Enfin, les benchmarks c'est bien, mais la seule chose qui compte c'est de pouvroir jouer, non?
> 
> Alors est-ce que ça pose des porblème dans des jeux?

 

Ça pose pas de problèmes si je suis en 640x480, voire 800x600, et encore. C'est quand même triste d'avoir une carte à 120¤ sur un putain d'écran IIyama, avec un proc à 2Ghz pour pas pouvoir dépasser les performances graphiques d'une Playstation 2 !

Je vais finir par continuer à dire qu'un PC c'est pas fait pour jouer et retourner à mes consoles...

----------

## yoyo

Hello,

As-tu bien changé l'option de ton XF86Config pour mettre :  *Quote:*   

> Option      "NvAGP"  "2"

 

Si tu veux utiliser agpgart (et tu le veux d'après le README de Nvidia), cela doit être le cas.

Si cela n'était pas le cas, modifie ton "/etc/X11/XF86Config" et redémarre X (ctrl+alt+backspace).

Ton module agpgart doit être utilisé (lors du lsmod), sinon, ta config n'est pas bonne.

Comme indiqué dans le README Nvidia, nvagp et agpgart ne font pas bon ménage : ne jamais avoir les deux chargés en même temps ...

Peux-tu poster les sections "Screen" et "Device" de ton XF86Config ??

Une dernière question, est-ce que tes applis fonctionnent "rapidement" (démarrage de KDE ou grosse compil par exemple) ??

----------

## Possum

Hop mon XF86Config-4:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

   

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device" # Nvidia

    Identifier  "Nvidia FX 5600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "yes"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

    Option      "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Nvidia FX 5600"

    Monitor     "IIyama A902MT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "8

00x600" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "8

00x600" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "8

00x600" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "IIyama A902MT"

    HorizSync   30-115

    VertRefresh 50-180 

EndSection
```

Résultat d'un lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2070920  12 

via_agp                 5824  1 

agpgart                26408  2 via_agp

(...) Après, tous le smodules son, joydev etc :)

```

Et tout se passe bien pour les compils. Mes applis démarrent toutes très bien et se comportent normalement. KDE, j'ai pas, j'aime pas (troll inside). Pas la moindre lib de KDE sur ma machine, même pas QT.

----------

## yoyo

Tout me semble correct ...

Par contre, je viens de voir quelque chose de curieux dans l'un de tes posts précédents :

 *Possum wrote:*   

> root@opossum:~# opengl-update xfree
> 
>  * Switching to xfree OpenGL interface...                               [ ok ]
> 
> root@opossum:~# glxgears 
> ...

 

As-tu coché :  "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" dans ton menuconfig (poste le résultat de "grep DRM /usr/src/linux/.config")??

Il ne faut pas utiliser DRM avec nvidia (de mémoire). Recompile ton noyau en enlevant cette option.

De plus, quelle version de xfree utilises-tu (poste le résultat de "emerge -s xfree")?? Si c'est xfree-drm, tu es bon pour ré-emerger xfree (unmerger xfree-drm avant).

Dans la doc d'install, il est écrit : *Quote:*   

> xfree-drm : pilote accéléré ATI Radeon jusqu'à la 9200, Rage128, Matrox, Voodoo et autres cartes pour XFree86

 

Donc, tu n'en as plus besoin (c'était bon pour ta All-in-Wonder).

Je te conseille également la lecture du Hardware 3D Acceleration Guide.

----------

## Possum

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tout me semble correct ...

 

Ah, chuis donc pas une huitre morte qui sait pas configurer sa machine !

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Par contre, je viens de voir quelque chose de curieux dans l'un de tes posts précédents :
> 
>  *Possum wrote:*   root@opossum:~# opengl-update xfree
> 
>  * Switching to xfree OpenGL interface...                               [ ok ]
> ...

 

Je l'ai pas coché, plus de radeon dans la machine, donc plus besoin de xfree-drm. Il est donc normal que xfree gueule quand je fais un opengl-update xfree. C'était pour montrer que j'avais les mêmes perfs en passant pas xfree ou par nvidia. Ce qui tendait à prouver que c'était mon proc qui calculait plutôt que la carte  :Sad: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> De plus, quelle version de xfree utilises-tu (poste le résultat de "emerge -s xfree")?? Si c'est xfree-drm, tu es bon pour ré-emerger xfree (unmerger xfree-drm avant).

 

```
*  x11-base/xfree

      Latest version available: 4.3.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 4.3.0-r3

*  x11-base/xfree-drm

      Latest version available: 4.3.0-r7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
```

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Dans la doc d'install, il est écrit : *Quote:*   xfree-drm : pilote accéléré ATI Radeon jusqu'à la 9200, Rage128, Matrox, Voodoo et autres cartes pour XFree86 
> 
> Donc, tu n'en as plus besoin (c'était bon pour ta All-in-Wonder).
> 
> Je te conseille également la lecture du Hardware 3D Acceleration Guide.

 

Euh... ça fait maintenant un an que j'utilise Gentoo quotidiennement et je connais Linux depuis la mdk 5, même si je ne m'y suis vraiment mis qu'à partir de la mdk 8.2. Même si y'a écrit newb sous mon pseudo, je crois pas en être un...

Les docs Gentoo, et bien d'autres d'ailleurs, je les ai dépiautée dans tous les sens, et je n'ai trouvé nulle part quelque chose qui ressemble à ça. J'ai passé des heures à "googleliser" pour trouver des infos.

Le forum est mon dernier recours, préférant d'abord, me débrouiller tout seul (rien de mieux pour apprendre), puis poser mes questions sur l'irc (freenode entre autres). Le prend pas mal, mais bon, je crois pas être un newb loin de là. Je prends pour exemple, pardon de faire ma pub: http://marsupial-power.org/linux/gatos.html. (et oui, je sais, les couleurs sont pas géniales, je travaille sur en trouver des plus chouettes  :Razz: ) Si ça c'est être un newbie, alors, oki, j'en suis un  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Ouch !!! Elle décape celle-là ...

Excuse-moi si j'ai semblé te prendre pour un noob.

Pour moi, tout individu à des connaissances et des compétences que je n'ai pas. Je ne prends donc jamais personne pour une "huitre morte".

J'essaie simplement d'apporter ma modeste contribution en étant le plus clair et le plus complet possible, sachant que ce post peut être relu par un noob linux complet ou par un Geek.

Voila ...

----------

## dmy

Bon, ne vous moquez pas, ça peut paraitre idiot de préciser ce qui suit, mais le pb m'est arrivé, alors que j'utilise des cartes nvidia depuis longtemps.

Je suis passé d'une Geforce2 à une Geforce FX et là surprise, les perfs étaient moins bonnes. Il y avait quand même une accélération matérielle, mais vraiment décevante. Après avoir essayé tous les drivers possibles et toutes les combinaisons d"options BIOS existantes, je me suis rendu compte d'un truc que j'ai presque honte d'avouer.

Il faut connecter un cable d'alimentation supplémentaire aux cartes graphiques Geforce FX  :Sad: 

C'est vrai que ca parait évident quand on le sait, mais bon.

Alors voilà ma maigre contribution, as-tu bien branché le cable d'alim sur la carte graphique ?

P.S: Seuls les tous derniers drivers empechent de lancer Xfree sans cette alim (5336), les anciens marchent quand même mais avec de mauvaises performances.

Lorsque je l'ai branché, je suis passé de 1500FPS avec glxgears  à plus de 7000  :Wink: Last edited by dmy on Fri Jan 30, 2004 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Possum

Pardonne moi de m'être un tantinnet emporté, mais cette histoire commence à sérieusement me brouter...

Je voulais pas te toucher directement, je répondais en général que je crois pas être une huitre côté configuration  :Smile:  (ou tout autre mollusque, le calamar est pas mal non plus bien que plus "attachant")

Juste c'est tombé sur toi  :Smile: 

On va espérer que les noobs y trouveront leur réponses  :Smile: 

Si ça peut aider qqun d'autre tout ça, j'en serais heureux  :Smile: 

----------

## Possum

 *dmy wrote:*   

> Bon, ne vous moquez pas, ça peut paraitre idiot de préciser ce qui suit, mais le pb m'est arrivé, alors que j'utilise des cartes nvidia depuis longtemps.

 

Ah, j'étais donc pas le seul  :Smile: 

 *dmy wrote:*   

> Il faut connecter un cable d'alimentation supplémentaire aux cartes graphiques Geforce FX 

 

Lisant ça, je me jette sur la doc de la carte, et je regarde bien.. ce connecteur apparait effectivement, mais sur les FX5700-Ultra seulement. il est inexistant sur ma carte (une FX5600TX)

 *dmy wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ca parait évident quand on le sait, mais bon.
> 
> Alors voilà ma maigre contribution, as-tu bien branché le cable d'alim sur la carte graphique ?

 

Benh visiblement, la doc ne ment pas, je l'ai pas ce connecteur... Donc pas d'alims dessus.

 *dmy wrote:*   

> Lorsque je l'ai branché, je suis passé de 1500FPS avec glxgears  à plus de 7000 

 

Ah, si je pouvais avoir ça....

----------

## dmy

Je suis désolé pour la fausse joie. Moi, j'ai failli faire écrouler mon immeuble de joie quand je me suis appercu de mon oubli tout à l'heure...  :Sad: 

Quoiqu'il en soit, ne te décourage pas... Les Géforce FX hors 5200 et autres MX sont de très bonnes cartes, il n"y a pas de raison. Essaie peut-être quand même le dernier driver 5336, c'est lui qui m'a indiqué l'erreur de raccordement alim, il a l'air d'être plus précis dans les tests d'erreur...

Bonne chance

----------

## Possum

Ce sont ceux là même que j'utilise.... et rien de mieux...  :Sad: 

----------

## dmy

As-tu réinstallé ton système depuis que tu as enlevé ton ATI ?

Comme ton AGP a l'air d'etre bien configuré, le seul problème qui peut resté, ce sont les librairies

opengl. Utilisais-tu Mesa avec l'ATI ? 

Pourrais-tu poster le résultat de la commande suivante (je sais, ca peut être long), ca pourra peut-être nous en dire plus.

find /usr/lib/ -name libGL* | xargs ls -la

----------

## Possum

 *dmy wrote:*   

> As-tu réinstallé ton système depuis que tu as enlevé ton ATI ?

 

Oui, puisque juste avant je m'étais payé le trio Athlon-CM-Ram qui va bien. Donc rien qui reste d'une quelconque ancienne install.

 *dmy wrote:*   

> Comme ton AGP a l'air d'etre bien configuré, le seul problème qui peut resté, ce sont les librairies
> 
> opengl. Utilisais-tu Mesa avec l'ATI ?

 

Pour la radeon, je me le faisais bourrin, installation des pilotes gatos à la mano. Vu que c'était une All-in-Wonder. Et que les gatos étant masqué, autant aller se les chercher.  :Wink:  Donc si je ne m'abuse, oui, les libs Mesa, mais celles de Xfree, pas d'install de mesa, qui en plus sont plus vieilles que celles de XFree (version 3.5 pour l'ebuild et 5 pour XFree si mes souvenirs sont bons)

 *dmy wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu poster le résultat de la commande suivante (je sais, ca peut être long), ca pourra peut-être nous en dire plus.
> 
> find /usr/lib/ -name libGL* | xargs ls -la

 

Et hop:

```
root@opossum:~# time find /usr/lib/ -name libGL* | xargs ls -la

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           21 jan 30 04:02 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.5336

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root      4913084 jan 30 04:02 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.5336

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          653 jan 30 04:02 /usr/lib/libGL.la

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 jan 30 04:02 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           17 jan 30 04:02 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.5336

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       367092 jan 30 04:02 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.5336

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       679868 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          769 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       588175 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       673894 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          777 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       577534 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1.2
```

----------

## dmy

pourrais-tu aussi le faire pour les libs glx: 

find /usr/lib -name libglx* | xargs ls -la

----------

## Possum

 *dmy wrote:*   

> pourrais-tu aussi le faire pour les libs glx

 

```
root@opossum:~# find /usr/lib -name libglx* | xargs ls -la

-r--r--r--    1 root     root       451326 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/extensions/libglx.a
```

On va finir par croire que je passe ma vie sur ce forum moi  :Cool: 

----------

## dmy

Ahh, attends, ça c'est pas normal, tu n'as pas la librairie glx de nvidia mais uniquement celle de xfree.

Comme tu sembles avoir installé le driver à la main (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run ?), tu devrais l'avoir dans /usr/lib

Tu dois avoir un libglx.so fourni par nvidia, sinon ca peut pas marcher.

----------

## dmy

Comment as-tu installé le dernier driver NVidia ?

----------

## Possum

Je les ai installés en executuant 

```
NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run, que j'ai téléchargé depuis le site nvidia.
```

Voyant ta réponse, je les ai desinstallés en éxecutant 

```
nvidia-installer --uninstall
```

Puis j'ai emergé la version précédente. et voice ce que ça me donne pour les commandes que tu me donnes:

```
root@opossum:~# find /usr/lib/ -name libGL* | xargs ls -la

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           48 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.5328

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           48 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.5328

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           44 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.5328

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           44 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.5328

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       679868 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          769 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       588175 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.1.0.5328

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.5328

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root      4913084 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.5328

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          735 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.0.5328

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.5328

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       367092 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.5328

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       673894 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          777 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       577534 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1.2

root@opossum:~# find /usr/lib -name libglx* | xargs ls -la 

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       646808 jan 30 19:28 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

-r--r--r--    1 root     root       451326 jan  6 07:44 /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/extensions/libglx.a
```

Donc là, tout est censé être bien installé ? on est ok ?

Et côté perfs ça change rien...

----------

## dmy

Tu as donc bien fait emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel (avec /usr/src/linux qui pointe bien sur ton noyau actuel)

As-tu réexecuté opengl-update nvidia après

(à savoir: que contient ton fichier /etc/ld.so.conf ?)

PS: Il faut relancer X après (/etc/init.d/xdm restart sur une console en root ou LogOff Login) car glx est chargé au lancement de xfreeLast edited by dmy on Fri Jan 30, 2004 7:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dmy

Excuse moi si je te parais lourd avec tout ça, mais c'est juste pour t'aider. Je me doute que tu as déjà fait tout ça, mais vu de l'extérieur, qui plus est d'un forum, c'est pas évident ....

----------

## dmy

P.S: Perso, je n'utilise pas l'option EnablePageFlipping, mais je ne pense pas que ca gène

----------

## Possum

Alors, dans l'ordre  :Smile: 

Oui j'ai fait un opengl-update nvidia.

Oui j'ai quitté X pour le relancer (J'ai désactivé xdm, surtout pendant que je fais des tests d'affichage justement, je le remettrait quand j'en aurais fini). Et avant de relancer X, j'ai déchargé le module nvidia qui était tjs en mémoire et qui était celui des drivers juste avant.)

quand à mon /etc/ld.so.conf il donne ça:

```
possum@opossum:~$ more /etc/ld.so.conf 

# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/classic/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/

/usr/X11R6/lib

/usr/games/lib

/usr/lib/fltk-1.1

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2

/usr/lib/mozilla

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

/usr/local/lib
```

Y manquerait-il quelque chose ?

----------

## dmy

Tout a l'air en ordre, mais quelquechose me tracasse encore:

dans ton ld.so.conf /usr/X11R6/lib est avant /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia

S'il reste des libs non accélérées, elles vont donc être chargées à la place des bonnes.

Essaie de mettre /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib au dessus de /usr/X11R6/lib dans /etc/ld.so.conf

puis fait ldconfig en root. Enfin relance ton X et reteste.

Vérifie que tu as bien 

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

dans /var/log/XFree86.0.log

P.S: J'arrive bientôt à cours de tous les pbs que j'ai déjà rencontrés, il va falloir trouver bientôt  :Wink: 

----------

## dmy

Si ca ne change rien, il reste quelques trucs à vérifier:

- Ca m'étonnerait, mais vérifie que tu n'as pas le FSAA d'activé:

tu ne dois pas avoir de lignes comme:

__GL_DEFAULT_LOG_ANISO=X

__GL_FSAA_MODE=X

quand tu fais $> set

ou alors X doit être égal à 0.

Enfin, est-ce que ton chipset AGP est supporté par Nvidia 

Je vois 

 o Intel 845G

dans le README, c'est ca ton chipset ?

Tu tournes avec AGPGart ou NVAGp actuellement ?

Tu peux aussi faire:

find /usr/X11R6/ -name libGL* | xargs ls -la

find /usr/X11R6/ -name libglx* | xargs ls -la

pour être sur, je n'avais pas inclu ce répertoire tout à l'heure

----------

## Possum

FSAA pas activé, et entre temps, j'ai changé de machine  :Smile: 

Mon chipset est un KT400 et il n'est pas supporté par nvidia. Là, je passe par l'agpgart, mais mêmes perfs si j'utilise nvagp.

Alors, résultat des commandes:

```
possum@opossum:~$ find /usr/X11R6/ -name libGL* | xargs ls -la 

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 jan 30 20:06 /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libMesaGL.so

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        27394 jan  6 07:44 /usr/X11R6/lib/libGLw.a

-r--r--r--    1 root     root      2317460 jan  4 03:28 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.apossum@opossum:~$ find /usr/X11R6/ -name libglx* | xargs ls -la 

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           43 jan 30 19:28 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

```

Vala, mais pkoi y'a un truc qui pointe sur de Mesa là ?

----------

## dmy

Normalement:

/usr/X11R6/lib/libMesaGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.4496

Vérifie que c'est bien le cas (j'utilise le driver unmasked) pour toi, ca devrait etre 5328Last edited by dmy on Sun Feb 01, 2004 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dioxmat

Possum: un probleme que tu peux avoir, si tu as installé les drivers nvidia a la main, c'est que glxgears et xscreensaver utilisent mesa (donc 3d mais en software)... L'ideal, serait de virer les drivers, de les installer via l'ebuild, et ensuite de faire un opengl-update nvidia...

----------

